# Outbreak in US?



## Camel923

Lied to by government? Say it's not so!

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-02...-people-tested-for-coronavirus-then-lies.html


----------



## Sasquatch

That's it! I'm gargling with bleach from now on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo

MY GOVT would never lie to me or deceive me...


----------



## Slippy

I still think its a lab derived weapon of war by the chicom government that has backfired on them and it kills asians at a much higher rate than non asians. 

And yes, our government will and has been lying to us about most everything.


----------



## paraquack

Gargling with bleach will just make you sicker. Gargle with gasoline, but for God's sake don't smoke afterwards.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I’m not worried


----------



## hawgrider

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm not worried


The daily hype is wearing very thing.


----------



## Smitty901

Election coming watch for more of this


----------



## SOCOM42

Slippy said:


> I still think its a lab derived weapon of war by the chicom government that has backfired on them and it kills asians at a much higher rate than non asians.
> 
> And yes, our government will and has been lying to us about most everything.


There is a story about a US scientist who was paid millions to set up a bio warfare lab in Wohan, paid millions.

Has been charged with fed money laundering crimes.

Was he the one who brought 4 vials of bio agents over there??????

And those bastards want in on our 5G??? F'K them and their rice bowel!


----------



## rstanek

By the time the media is done, it will have been created by Trump, remember, anything in the world that is wrong is Trumps fault......seriously though...if the Chicoms created this and it got out.....good riddance.....


----------



## Slippy

Slippy said:


> I still think its a lab derived weapon of war by the chicom government that has backfired on them and it kills asians at a much higher rate than non asians.
> 
> And yes, our government will and has been lying to us about most everything.





rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm not worried


You would be if you were a **********/chicom/Gong fei! (See above theory^^^):vs_whistle:


----------



## Camel923

Fukuyama was not bad enough. Japan strikes again.

https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-02...ss-infected-cruise-ship-passengers-tokyo.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Listening to the Fox News feed on the way home from work, SiriusXm radio, and the statement was made that outside of China five people have died of this.

FIVE PEOPLE in the entire world, excluding China.

If you are worried about this, perhaps you need some meditation/relaxation/inner peace training.
Or, a half gallon of Jim Beam.


----------



## paraquack

If there was any truth to the info in the "natural news" the media would have been all over it, blaming Trump for it.


----------



## Annie

I am far from resting easy about this yet.


----------



## Rellgar

Fox News is now covering up the truth, joining the mainstream media and the world governments.


----------



## Slippy

Annie said:


> I am far from resting easy about this yet.


Are you asian?

If not don't worry bout it. Its a chicom biological weapon that has gone rogue and for some reason is hurting asians more than others. Trust me on this.


----------



## Inor

> (Natural News) In addition to the State of Washington now admitting to testing just 25 people for coronavirus while refusing to test 712 people who are high-risk possible carriers, the State of Florida is now concealing all testing numbers from the public, then lying about the reason why.
> 
> We have now entered the phase of pandemic secrecy where state governments are deliberately concealing the number of tests and infections in order to "pull a China" and pretend that coronavirus outbreaks aren't happening in the United States. It is the clearest evidence yet that coronavirus outbreaks are happening in America and are being desperately covered up. (No story can be believed to be true until it is officially denied.)


So let me understand this. A bunch of states in These United States are UNDERREPORTING coronavirus even though, if they over-reported it they would get a whole buttload of money from the federal government in grants for studying it and containing it. Sorry, not buying it.

Of course, those could be the states that hate Asians and are generally racist (like Washington).


----------



## Prepared One

So, if this china bug is in fact a bio weapon that got loose then who ever developed the thing did a lousy job. It's only killed what, less then 2500 out of a world wide population of 7.8 billion in over 2 months? So it's aimed at the Chinese? Well then, your odds are better, but only slightly, less then 2500 out of what? 1.3 billion Chinese. I like my chances. 

If anything at all, I would be more worried about the economic impact of China being shut down then catching the China bug itself. Maybe this plan is too diabolical for my little pee brain. I don't get it.


----------



## Chiefster23

I think you guys are correct. At this time our chances of this bug killing us are pretty small. However, if you do get the ‘wu flu’ it’s going to cost you $ in lost time and wages, not to mention the discomfort of all the flu symptoms. But if this continues much longer, it is a given that it’s going to hit your pocketbook. There are going to be shortages of many Chinese produced goods and price increases here at home. I’m trying to anticipate things I will need in the next 6 months or so and get those things now before they get more expensive. I picked up a few antibiotics, just renewed our scrips for daily meds, and ordered beetle traps for the gardens this summer. I’m making sure I already have all my anticipated garden supplies and chemicals on hand. I will soon need new batteries for my solar system and I’m deciding if I should wait or not. The batteries are produced here but the lead is produced in China. Just trying to look ahead for necessities that could get much more expensive.

One thing that almost everybody uses and is mostly produced in China........ athletic shoes!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again. This is merely the disease du jour. Every year, the media picks a disease to hype beyond all comprehension, to get everyone hyperventilating and ridden with angst so they will tune in for “the latest developments “.

SARS, MERS, swine flu, bird flu, flesh eating bacteria, and on and on and on.
And there are enough paranoid suckers to fall for it every year.


----------



## Inor

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. This is merely the disease du jour. Every year, the media picks a disease to hype beyond all comprehension, to get everyone hyperventilating and ridden with angst so they will tune in for "the latest developments ".
> 
> SARS, MERS, swine flu, bird flu, flesh eating bacteria, and on and on and on.
> And there are enough paranoid suckers to fall for it every year.


Don't forget my all-time favorite disease: Monkeypox! I pine for the days when Monkeypox was running wild and life was good.


----------



## hawgrider

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. This is merely the disease du jour. Every year, the media picks a disease to hype beyond all comprehension, to get everyone hyperventilating and ridden with angst so they will tune in for "the latest developments ".
> 
> SARS, MERS, swine flu, bird flu, flesh eating bacteria, and on and on and on.
> And there are enough paranoid suckers to fall for it every year.


And the suckers and chicken little's fall for it every year.

Homey don't play dat!


----------



## hawgrider

Annie said:


> I am far from resting easy about this yet.


Then you have been hornswaggled. Exactly the type the all mighty media plays into. Take a deep breath it will be OK:roll:


----------



## RubberDuck

I meant to post this in thread not sure how I messed that up...Is that a symptom has it started ?

Here let me drive everyone into full panic mode.

Head to your bunkers grab silver snorter and a bottle of booze they are loading up the Kung flu in the chemtrail machine on all US air traffic as we speak.

Good luck to those prepared and goodbye to those who ain't.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider

RubberDuck said:


> I meant to post this in thread not sure how I messed that up...Is that a symptom has it started ?
> 
> Here let me drive everyone into full panic mode.
> 
> Head to your bunkers grab silver snorter and a bottle of booze they are loading up the Kung flu in the chemtrail machine on all US air traffic as we speak.
> 
> Good luck to those prepared and goodbye to those who ain't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deebo

More people have choked to death than have died of the kung flu.
More people have OD on aspirin, than have died of the kung flu.
More people probably had a heart attach during sex and died, than have died from the kung flu.
I made all these statistics up, but, hey so did the news. 
Fear, buy, panic, spend, repeat.


----------



## Slippy

Conversation with Mrs S about supper tonight;

Mrs Slippy;
Hey Slippy, wanna go to that Chi-com place we like, tonight?

Me;
No

Mrs Slippy;
Why not, afraid of the virus thing that's been on the news 24/7 the last few weeks?

Me;
No. I'm afraid that their food will run through me like a herd of Kenyans at a marathon.








Mrs Slippy;
Good point. How 'bout we eat in tonight?

Me;
10-4


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> Conversation with Mrs S about supper tonight;
> 
> Mrs Slippy;
> Hey Slippy, wanna go to that Chi-com place we like, tonight?
> 
> Me;
> No
> 
> Mrs Slippy;
> Why not, afraid of the virus thing that's been on the news 24/7 the last few weeks?
> 
> Me;
> No. I'm afraid that their food will run through me like a herd of Kenyans at a marathon.
> View attachment 103931
> 
> 
> Mrs Slippy;
> Good point. How 'bout we eat in tonight?
> 
> Me;
> 10-4


Damnit @Slippy! Now I'm hungry for Chinese.

The only bad part about life at M.T. Acres is the nearest Chinese place is about 35 miles away and the nearest GOOD Chinese place is about 70 miles away.

I keep trying to convince Mrs Inor to learn to make Chinese but she does not seem to have any interest in it. I even bought her a fancy rice cooker over Christmas break but she has yet to even try it. GRRR!!!


----------



## Deebo

@Inor, you better just stock up on jerky, your gonna piss her off...
I love some good chi, we have a "decent" all you can eat here, but 180 miles to Alb there are a few great ones, I'm told. When I go to Albuqurqee I usually have other food.


----------



## Inor

Deebo said:


> @Inor, you better just stock up on jerky, your gonna piss her off...
> I love some good chi, we have a "decent" all you can eat here, but 180 miles to Alb there are a few great ones, I'm told. When I go to Albuqurqee I usually have other food.


No offense intended, but when I am in Alb-a-turkey, I am eating "New Mexican" or BBQ. They may have a better Chinatown than San Francisco, but I would never know it. I ONLY eat "New Mexican" and BBQ there.

There is a New Mexican place right outside one of the gates for Kirtland AFB. I do not know the name of it, but I know how to find it. It is some kind of fixture in ABQ. The place looks like a dive from the outside, but inside it looks like a fine dining place from 1978. But, my God, their food is OUTSTANDING! If you want, I can look up the name as I keep all my old receipts from past trips and I have at least a dozen from this place.


----------



## Chiefster23

Fox news is reporting the FBI has ordered $40G in hand sanitizer and facemasks. I think if we see additional government agencies starting to stock up we can then assume things are starting to get ‘real’.

If $40G is $40,000, that’s less than $1000 per state........ small potatoes! But! What do they really know?


----------



## Prepared One

Is anyone doing anything about that liberal virus? That's the real killer.


----------



## Piratesailor

Alright.. I don’t get it. When this first started I thought the worst... now I’m reading that this virus is no more deadly or even less so, than the flu. Naturally I didn’t trust the chicom reporting and reports of cremations in china were bothersome but now that the virus is world wide and being studied I would have anticipate some “truth” to come out. Well... I’m waiting. 

But again what I’m reading from publications around the world is that despite the probably unwarranted panic and quarantines, the death rate is still less than or about equal to the flu. 

So what’s with the big deal and panic quarantining around the world. As the meme says... convince me.


----------



## Chiefster23

I’ve seen some articles that claim this virus is very fast mutating and that it is possible to get reinfected with a mutated strain after beating the initial virus. The chinese doctor that originally sounded the alarm died of an alleged reinfection. He was in his early 30s. The mutated strains are supposed to be more deadly to younger people that the original. Problem is that the chinese have most of the data and they ain’t sharing! I’ve stated it before, China didn’t quarantine 50 million people and shutter 1000s of businesses over the flu.


----------



## Crunch

Chiefster23 said:


> I've seen some articles that claim this virus is very fast mutating and that it is possible to get reinfected with a mutated strain after beating the initial virus. The chinese doctor that originally sounded the alarm died of an alleged reinfection. He was in his early 30s. The mutated strains are supposed to be more deadly to younger people that the original. Problem is that the chinese have most of the data and they ain't sharing! I've stated it before, China didn't quarantine 50 million people and shutter 1000s of businesses over the flu.


Right, and watch what they're doing not what they're saying. I'd bet the WHO will declare it a pandemic soon and there will be many, many, more cases in the US in the next few months.

Personally, we've started using hand sanitizer religiously after shopping and being mindful not to touch our face. Had to swap out the little alcohol squeeze bottles I kept in the trucks for the larger 8 oz pump ones. Have N95 and surgical masks, but if it actually gets bad enough that it's time to wear them in public, I'll just lock the gates and stay at home until it blows over instead.


----------



## Piratesailor

Good practice against flu too.. which, unless some staggering truth come out the next few weeks, is more deadly than this virus.


----------



## Piratesailor

Chiefster23 said:


> I've seen some articles that claim this virus is very fast mutating and that it is possible to get reinfected with a mutated strain after beating the initial virus. The chinese doctor that originally sounded the alarm died of an alleged reinfection. He was in his early 30s. The mutated strains are supposed to be more deadly to younger people that the original. Problem is that the chinese have most of the data and they ain't sharing! I've stated it before, China didn't quarantine 50 million people and shutter 1000s of businesses over the flu.


The dilemma with all of this is that there is zero independent scientific corroboration for any of this. So far, antidotal.. and only antidotal.. evidence from other counties (SK, Iran, Italy, US) indicate a mortality rate less than or equal the flu.

Now, we may see, over the next month or so, that evidence and a declaration of it's severity re: death rate, but for now, I wouldn't hold my breath over it. Yeah, be safe, be prepared, follow the reports and look for independent scientific corroboration.

I do agree with the observation about why the chicoms would quarantine 50mm people if its so mild. However it could be a result of how they handles the SARS outbreak.. on didn't handle might be a better description.


----------



## Chiefster23

Current mortality numbers are only accurately based on numbers of deaths outside of china. We have no idea how many have actually died in china cause the chicoms lie! OK, consider this. The virus gas been raging inside china for 1 to 2 months longer than it’s been in other countries. Before we believe the published 2% mortality rate, lets see what the death rate is in the USA in a couple of months. 

This morning it is being reported that there are serious outbreaks of the virus in Italy and South Korea and they can’t identify the sources. S Korea has gone to “code red” and is giving local authorities the green light to close down mass transit, public gatherings and quarantine whole villages. Italy has closed schools and colleges.

Again....... no government takes these steps for the flu. We are not being told the truth about this virus!


----------



## BamaDOC

Crunch said:


> Right, and watch what they're doing not what they're saying. I'd bet the WHO will declare it a pandemic soon and there will be many, many, more cases in the US in the next few months.
> 
> Personally, we've started using hand sanitizer religiously after shopping and being mindful not to touch our face. Had to swap out the little alcohol squeeze bottles I kept in the trucks for the larger 8 oz pump ones. Have N95 and surgical masks, but if it actually gets bad enough that it's time to wear them in public, I'll just lock the gates and stay at home until it blows over instead.


good move crunch...
hand washing is more important than the masks...


----------



## Piratesailor

Chiefster23 said:


> Current mortality numbers are only accurately based on numbers of deaths outside of china. We have no idea how many have actually died in china cause the chicoms lie! OK, consider this. The virus gas been raging inside china for 1 to 2 months longer than it's been in other countries. Before we believe the published 2% mortality rate, lets see what the death rate is in the USA in a couple of months.
> 
> This morning it is being reported that there are serious outbreaks of the virus in Italy and South Korea and they can't identify the sources. S Korea has gone to "code red" and is giving local authorities the green light to close down mass transit, public gatherings and quarantine whole villages. Italy has closed schools and colleges.
> 
> Again....... no government takes these steps for the flu. We are not being told the truth about this virus!


Although I tend to agree with you, definitely about China, I'll wait and see. So far, the mortality rate outside of China is even less that what china has reported. Yes, I don't trust or believe China and only trust the other governments slightly more, but evidence will prevail and not unscientific articles.

So the question would also be this - after 2 months or more of this, in many countries of the world, would the governments (excluding China) be able to keep this (mortality, etc) a "secret"? Doubtful. Someone would come out and blow the whistle or spill the bean on a "cover up".

And hey.. i could be wrong and it's virus X that wipes out half of mankind.

Btw, regarding reinfection, you can also get the flu 2x in one year/season.


----------



## Aetherwizard

What's being missed here is that the virus multiplies exponentially. Imagine a chess board with its 64 squares. On the first day, put one grain of rice on the first square. On the second day, place 2 grains of rice on the second square. On the third day, place 4 grains of rice on the third square. Keep doubling the number of grains you place on each square each day. No matter how rich you are, you will never be able to fill the 64th square. This is because the rate of growth is exponential.

We are only two months (actually, three months) into this virus. One person on average will infect five more people. So instead of putting two grains on the second square, place five grains, and each day place five times more than the previous day. If you have any concept of exponents at all, you will realize just how serious this is, and that we are only in the beginning stage of this virus. It is going to explode within the next month. There will be wide scale quarantines in the US by April. 

If you aren't getting ready right now, you are going to be too late when the SHTF. And that is what this forum is about.


----------



## Denton

Aetherwizard said:


> What's being missed here is that the virus multiplies exponentially. Imagine a chess board with its 64 squares. On the first day, put one grain of rice on the first square. On the second day, place 2 grains of rice on the second square. On the third day, place 4 grains of rice on the third square. Keep doubling the number of grains you place on each square each day. No matter how rich you are, you will never be able to fill the 64th square. This is because the rate of growth is exponential.
> 
> We are only two months (actually, three months) into this virus. One person on average will infect five more people. So instead of putting two grains on the second square, place five grains, and each day place five times more than the previous day. If you have any concept of exponents at all, you will realize just how serious this is, and that we are only in the beginning stage of this virus. It is going to explode within the next month. There will be wide scale quarantines in the US by April.
> 
> If you aren't getting ready right now, you are going to be too late when the SHTF. And that is what this forum is about.


Nah, we understand how a coronavirus spreads. It isn't being missed at all. What we aren't being told by the Chinese is the truth about how many people are dying. We aren't being told the truth about the origin of Covid-19, either.


----------



## rstanek

I re-evaluated my supplies and decided that more needed to be added, doing it today.....


----------



## Slippy

Anybody have a list of items that would help in regards to COVID 19? Having the ability to hunker down and not see a soul for weeks would be the best thing to do but most of us probably don't have that luxury or ability. 

Things that you should consider having around and using regularly/safely;

Hand Sanitizers
Lysol Spray
Bleach
Over The Counter Cold and Flu Meds
Respirators/Masks


----------



## Chiefster23

I picked up a UV light. Seems they are effective (but slow) at killing the little virus bastards. I also scored a couple of boxes of nitrile gloves like mechanics use. They might be useful against covid-19 but they will also keep my hands cleaner when working on the car or tractor. Planning a walmart trip today to restock shelves and get ‘theraflu’ while it is still available.
We have dogs and ticks are abundant around here. I bought doxy to combat lyme’s disease in case it becomes scarce later on. Just ordered an extra bag of dog food to give us an extra one month supply in stock.

Many talking heads on tv are spouting “we are prepared” or “we must get prepared”. Then this morning the FOX ‘expert doctor’ is advising against stocking up on anything since there is no threat at this time. Yea right! Everything is fine, until it’s not. Then it’s too late to get needed supplies. If this thing hits, hospitals will be overwhelmed and you may be on your own. So why wouldn’t a careful person spend a few bucks to put himself in a better position?


----------



## Prepared One

I am prepared if necessary. I can survive in lock down for months without going out if that's what it takes. So what if I have to have the hookers and booze delivered. :tango_face_grin: I don't however, think it will be necessary.


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> Anybody have a list of items that would help in regards to COVID 19? Having the ability to hunker down and not see a soul for weeks would be the best thing to do but most of us probably don't have that luxury or ability.
> 
> Things that you should consider having around and using regularly/safely;
> 
> Hand Sanitizers
> Lysol Spray
> Bleach
> Over The Counter Cold and Flu Meds
> Respirators/Masks


Slippy.... let me respond to this later this afternoon. it'll take me a little while to put it all together ....
Right now we have some time ~ 1-2 weeks.. before the shtf... (based on incubation period and transmission) and people start panicking...

there are a few things you should think about preparing for in an infectious disease outbreak.
basic needs food, and hunkering down supplies...

Decontamination station - a method for entering and leaving the house where you can decon - this means stripping down clothes and separating them for wash, deconning fomites (possibly infected stuff carrying germs : cell phones, keys, ids, money, groceries), and separated bio trash which never goes inside the house

quarantine setup - if any member of the household is sick... and hospitals are full... there is a chance that folks will be asked to quarantine at home. to prevent transmission within the household, a quarantine room with negative pressure airflow and a similar decon entry / exit set up should be planned.

medications - respiratory virus illnesses also result in secondary bacterial pneumonias. antibiotics, antidiarrheals, fluid resuscitation methods (pedialyte, gatorade, electrolytes) even enemas, vitamins, anti cough meds (cough drops, sprays, cough syrup) anti pyretics (fevers: ibuprofen / tylenol) . respiratory support devices (oxygen, oxygen concentrators, cpap or bipap machines).

homemade masks can be made from old tee shirts... and doubled layered... this will filter out larger respiratory particles of droplets... and if anyone is sick.. will also help prevent spread. also masks prevent touching your face / nose mouth.

decon products... 70% isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) make sure its 70% not 95% .. if it is the more concentrated form... water it down with distilled water till it reaches 70% concentration.

i have a list of brand name cleaning agents from the military which have been proven to kill coronaviruses... but most cleaners,... pine sol, lysol, bleach will do.... in fact most detergents will kill viruses with enough time...
I'll post the list this afternoon. ps.. pine sol and bleach can be added to the laundry ... important if you are quarantining sick people...

uv germicidal lights... can decon the vent system by killing airborne viruses... amazon had some 3 weeks ago.. but most of them sold out last week... you can still google uvc germicidal lamps... they are often used to kill dust mites... and airborne germs...
the price has trippled in the last 3 weeks... but you can buy screw in bulbs which are lower strength.. but can be placed in small lamps and spread out over a room.... they will kill all airborne viruses... but you cant stay in the room when they are on...

liquid hand soap... - and lots of separate hand towels... wash wash wash.. before eating preparing food, and all thru the day... cuts down on germ transmission... also everyone uses their own hand towel to minimize transmission...

ok I gotta run..
I'll look for some links that have descriptions of how to set this stuff up... 
but training is very important.... believe it or not... there is a correct way to wash your hands... and put on/ disrobe clothes, masks.. gloves.. if you are dealing with infection...
alot of health care workers got sick despite having all the gear, because they were not trained how to use the safety gear, and how to put it on... take it off....

message me if you have ???s


----------



## Mad Trapper

Last few posts were good. Many here already have most of this stuff, check your inventory.

Concerning isopropanol, the good dry gas is isopropanol. Add some water for a disinfectant. If not you have it for vehicles and gas powered engines.

As mentioned the nitrile mechanics gloves are also dual purpose, as are good dust masks.

Paper towels and TP.

Pine sol, dish/laundry detergents, and Lysol (concentrate). Should be in supplies anyway.

Fresh bleach and a stock of pool shock to make more. Save 1-2 empty bottles to mix up more as needed.

I skip the "hand soaps", make your own by diluting out dish detergent in an empty hand soap bottle with the push top dispenser.

Honey and herbal teas to treat respiratory illness. Soups and broths too.

I make my own rehydration fluid. You need table salt, lite salt (KCl), baking soda, and a sugar. Some recipes use baking powder for potassium.

Trash bags.

A stock of batteries so you don't need to go buy more. Rechargeable ones with a solar charger are better.

A make sure the beer and wood pile will last at least until late spring..........


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> Anybody have a list of items that would help in regards to COVID 19? Having the ability to hunker down and not see a soul for weeks would be the best thing to do but most of us probably don't have that luxury or ability.
> 
> Things that you should consider having around and using regularly/safely;
> 
> Hand Sanitizers
> Lysol Spray
> Bleach
> Over The Counter Cold and Flu Meds
> Respirators/Masks


Follow up post on Cleaners which have been pre-approved by the US EPA for use against viral pathogens..

I cut and pasted this off a PDF... sorry it's so long winded.. it has the name of the product, followed by the company/distributer, and finally the epa reg no...
just focus on the product... ie PURRELL, or Chlorox.

PURELL Professional Surface Disinfectant Wipes GOJO Industries, Inc. 85150-1 PURELL Foodservice Surface Sanitizing Wipes GOJO Industries, Inc. 84150-1 Sani-Cloth Prime Germicidal Disposable Wipe Professional Disposables International, Inc. 9480-12 Buckeye Sanicare Disinfecting Wipes Buckeye International, Inc. 6836-313-559 Clorox Healthcare® Bleach Germicidal Wipes Clorox Professional Products Company 67619-12 Clorox Healthcare® VersaSure® Wipes Clorox Professional Products Company 67619-37 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Clorox® Disinfecting Wipes Clorox Professional Products Company 67619-31 Clorox Commerical Solutions® Hydrogen Peroxide Cleaner Disinfectant Wipes Clorox Professional Products Company 67619-25 Clorox Healthcare® Hydrogen Peroxide Cleaner Disinfectant Wipes Clorox Professional Products Company 67619-25 Clorox Disinfecting Wipes The Clorox Company 5813-79 I7 DISINFECTANT WIPES Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 6836-340-1677 MULTI PURPOSE DISINFECTING WIPES Ecolab Inc 6836-340-1677 SCRUBS® MEDAPHENE® Plus Disinfecting Wipes ITW Pro Brands 6836-340-11694 Wipes Plus Disinfecting Wipes 1 Progressive Products, LLC. 6836-340-75399 Handyclean™ Steridol Wipes Diamond Wipes International, Inc. 6836-340-74058 Monk Disinfectant Wipes Dreumex USA, Inc. 6836-313-91910 SONO Ultrasound Wipes Advanced Ultrasound Solutions, Inc. 6836- 340-89018 SONO Disinfecting Wipes Advanced Ultrasound Solutions, Inc. 6836- 340-89018


----------



## BamaDOC

Commercially Available Product Name Company/Distributor EPA REG No. PURELL Foodservice Surface Sanitizer GOJO Industries, Inc. 84368-1-84150 PURELL Professional Surface Disinfectant GOJO Industries, Inc. 84368-1-84150 PURELL Healthcare Surface Disinfectant GOJO Industries, Inc. 84368-1-84150 PURELL Multi Surface Disinfectant GOJO Industries, Inc. 84368-1-84150 PURELL Food Processing Surface Sanitizer GOJO Industries, Inc. 84368-1-84150 Sani-Prime Germicidal Spray Professional Disposables 9480-10 Sani-HyPerCide Germicidal Spray Professional Disposables 9480-14 Sani-24 Germicidal Spray Professional Disposables 42182-9-9480 DETERGENT DISINFECTANT PUMP SPRAY Stepan Company 1839-83 SC-RTU DISINFECTANT CLEANER Stepan Company 1839-220 Sanicare TBX Buckeye International, Inc. 1839-83-559 Clorox Healthcare® Bleach Germicidal Cleaner Spray Clorox Professional Products 56392-7 Clorox Healthcare® Fuzion® Cleaner Disinfectant Clorox Professional Products 67619-30 Clorox Commericial Solutions® Clorox® Clean-Up Disinfectant Cleaner with Bleach1 Company 67619-17 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Clorox® Disinfecting Spray Clorox Professional Products 67619-21 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Clorox® 4-in-One Disinfectant & Sanitizer Clorox Professional Products 67619-29 Clorox 4 In One Disinfecting Spray Clorox Professional Products 67619-29 CloroxPro™ Clorox Total 360® Disinfecting Cleaner1 Clorox Professional Products 67619-38 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Toilet Bowl Cleaner with Bleach1 Clorox Professional Products 67619-16 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Clorox® Disinfecting Biostain & Odor Remover Clorox Professional Products 67619-33 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Clorox® Disinfecting Bathroom Cleaner Clorox Professional Products 5813-40-67619 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Tilex Soap Scum Remover Clorox Professional Products 5813-40-67619 Clorox Commercial Solutions® Hydrogen Peroxide Cleaner Disinfectant Clorox Professional Products 67619-24 Clorox Healthcare® Hydrogen Peroxide Cleaner Disinfectant Clorox Professional Products 67619-24 Clorox Clean Up Cleaner + Bleach The Clorox Company 5813-21 Clorox Disinfecting Bathroom Cleaner The Clorox Company 5813-40 Clorox Scentiva Bathroom Disinfectant Foamer The Clorox Company 5813-40 Clorox Toilet Bowl Cleaner with Bleach The Clorox Company 5813-89 Clorox Toilet Bowl Cleaner Clinging Bleach Gel The Clorox Company 5813-89 Clorox Multi Surface Cleaner + Bleach The Clorox Company 5813-105 Clorox Pet Solutions Advanced Formula Disinfecting Stain & Odor Remover The Clorox Company 5813-110


----------



## BamaDOC

Clorox Scentiva Bathroom Disinfecting Foam Cleaner The Clorox Company 5813-115 LYSOL BRAND CLING & FRESH TOILET BOWL CLEANER RB 777-70 LYSOL BRAND POWER TOILET BOWL CLEANER LYSOL BRAND LIME & RUST TOILET BOWL CLEANER RB 777-81 LYSOL BRAND BLEACH MULTI-PURPOSE CLEANER LYSOL BRAND BLEACH MOLD AND MILDEW REMOVER RB 777-83 LYSOL BRAND POWER PLUS TOILET BOWL CLEANER RB 777-132 LYSOL® DISINFECTANT SPRAY PROFESSIONAL LYSOL® DISINFECTANT SPRAY RB 777-99 LYSOL® DISINEFCTANT MAX COVER MIST RB 777-127 BLEACH DISINFECTANT CLEANER Ecolab Inc 1677-235 KLERCIDE 70/30 IPA Ecolab Inc 1677-249 PEROXIDE DISINFECTANT AND GLASS CLEANER RTU Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 1677-251 TB DISINFECTANT CLEANER READY-TO-USE Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 1839-83-1677 VIRASEPT Ecolab Inc 1677-226 PEROXIDE MULTI SURFACE CLEANER AND DISINFECTANT RTU Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 1677-251 MixMate Germcidal Cleaner U S Chemical 47371-131-7546 Lemon Cleaner U S Chemical 47371-131-7546 Pine Cleaner Disinfectant U S Chemical 47371-131-7546 Extra Spearmint Germicidal Detergent and Deodorant U S Chemical 47371-131-7546 Sanifect Plus 1 U S Chemical 47371-131-7546 Sanifect Plus 2 Fresh N Clean U S Chemical 47371-131-7546 Neutral Disinfectant Cleaner Gordon Food Service 47371-131-45133 Germicidal Cleaner and Disinfectant Gordon Food Service 47371-131-45133 MixMate Non-Acid Restroom Cleaner & Disinfectant U S Chemical 6836-75-7546 MixMate Microtech Non-Acid Restroom Cleaner & Disinfectant U S Chemical 6836-75-7546 Array Non-Acid Restroom Cleaner & Disinfectant P Gordon Food Service 6836-75-45133 TB Quat Gordon Food Service 70627-2-45133 RTU Disinfectant Cleaner U S Chemical 70627-2-7546 Protection that Lives on Microban 24 Hour Keeps Killing 99.9% of Bacteria for Up to 24 Hours Multipurpose Cleaner” (Microban 24 Hour Multi-Purpose Cleaner) The Procter & Gamble Company 4091-21-3573 “Protection that Lives on Microban 24 Hour Keeps Killing 99.9% of Bacteria for Up to 24 Hours Bathroom Cleaner” (Microban 24 hour Bathroom Cleaner) The Procter & Gamble Company 4091-22-3573 MAPS- 1 RTU SynBionic Evolution, LLC. 6826-289-92677 Lemon Disinfectant American Chemical Systems 6836-152-86408 Clear Gear Sports Spray On Track Enterprises, Inc d/b/a Clear 6836-152-89301 Foster First Defense HB Fuller Construction Products Inc. 6836-152-63836 Sani-Spritz Spray Nyco Products Company 6836-152-8370 Don-O-Mite Edward Don & Company 6836-152-14462 One-Step Disinfectant Cleaner Schultz Supply Company 6836-152-46493 X-Ray Apron Cleaner Disinfectant BioXco LLC / MediRedi LLC 6836-289-93240


----------



## BamaDOC

Stepan Spray Disinfectant Concentrate Stepan Company 1839-248 Buckeye Sanicare Lemon Quat Buckeye International, Inc. 47371-131-559 Buckey Sanicare Mint Quat Buckeye International, Inc. 47371-131-559 Buckeye Sanicare Pine Quat Buckeye International, Inc. 47371-131-559 Buckeye Sanicare Quat 128 Buckeye International, Inc. 47371-130-559 Buckeye Sanicare Quat 256 Buckeye International, Inc. 47371-129-559 Buckeye Sani-Q2 Buckeye International, Inc. 6836-266-559 Buckeye Terminator Buckeye International, Inc. 6836-75-559 Buckeye Eco Neutral Disinfectant Buckeye International, Inc. 47371-129-559 Buckeye Eco One-Step Disinfectant-Deodorizer-Cleaner Buckeye International, Inc. 6836-78-559 CloroxPro™ Clorox® Germicidal Bleach Clorox Professional Products Company 67619-32 Clorox Disinfecting Bleach2 The Clorox Company 5813-111 Clorox Performance Bleach1 The Clorox Company 5813-114 Clorox Germicidal Bleach3 The Clorox Company 5813-114 PROFESSIONAL LYSOL® HEAVY DUTY BATHROOM CLEANER CONCENTRATE RB 675-54 LYSOL BRAND CLEAN & FRESH MULTI-SURFACE CLEANER RB 777-89 14 PLUS ANTIBACTERIAL ALL PURPOSE CLEANER Ecolab Inc 6836-349-1677 20 NEUTRAL DISINFECTANT CLEANER Ecolab Inc 47371-129-1677 A-456 II DISINFECTANT CLEANER Ecolab Inc 6836-78-1677 BOOST 3200 Ecolab Inc 63761-8-1677 BOOST 3200 CIP Ecolab Inc 63761 -8-1677 BOOST SURFACE TREATMENT Ecolab Inc 63761-10-1677 CLICKSAN DISINFECTANT/SANITIZER Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 6836-305-5389 COSA OXONIA ACTIVE Ecolab Inc 1677-129 FOOD CONTACT QUAT SANITIZER Ecolab Inc 6836-70-541 KAY SURFACE SANITIZER Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 6836-70-5389 KAYQUAT II Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 6836-266-5389 MULTI-PURPOSE NEUTRAL PH GERMICIDAL DETERGENT Ecolab Inc 47371-131-1677 NEUTRAL DISINFECTANT CLEANER Ecolab Inc 47371-129-1677 OASIS 499 HBV DISINFECTANT Ecolab Inc 6836-78-1677 OXONIA ACTIVE Ecolab Inc 1677-129 OXYCIDE DAILY DISINFECTANT CLEANER Ecolab Inc 1677-237 PEROXIDE MULTI SURFACE CLEANER AND DISINFECTANT Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 1677-238 QUATERNARY DISINFECTANT CLEANER Ecolab Inc 6836-78-1677 SANI QUAD FOOD SERVICE SANITIZER Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 6836-70-1677 SANITIZER / COMMERCIAL SANITIZER Ecolab Inc 6836-302-1677 SUPER SAN FOOD SERVICE SANITIZER Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 6836-305-1677 TRIPLE PLAY Ecolab Inc/Kay Chemical Co. 47371-131-541 Clean Quick Broad Range Quaternary Sanitizer The Procter & Gamble Company 6836-278-3573 multi-quat mega-1 Intercon Chemical Company 6836-77-48211 TEC-QUAT 128 Getinge USA Sales, LLC 6836-77-10648 CEN-KLEEN IV ARJO HUNTLEIGH, INC. D/B/A ARJOHUNTLEIGH 6836-75-45556 ACS Tornado 1 - One Step Disinfectant American Chemical Systems 6836-75-86408 Performex Brulin & Co., Inc. 6836-364-106 Germ-A-Cide 64 Detco Industries, Inc. 47371-131-58111 128 E-Fecticide Multi-Clean Inc. 6836-365-5449 256 Century Q Multi-Clean Inc. 47371-129-5449 Q.T.Plus Hillyard Industries, Inc 6836-77-1658 Q.T. 3 Hillyard Industries, Inc 6836-349-1658 Dakil S Davis Manufacturing and Packaging, Inc. 47371-129-50591 Centraz San Sol 10 Centraz Industries, Inc. 6836-266-9194 Simple Green d Pro 5 Sunshine Makers,


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> Anybody have a list of items that would help in regards to COVID 19? Having the ability to hunker down and not see a soul for weeks would be the best thing to do but most of us probably don't have that luxury or ability.
> 
> Things that you should consider having around and using regularly/safely;
> 
> Hand Sanitizers
> Lysol Spray
> Bleach
> Over The Counter Cold and Flu Meds
> Respirators/Masks


To respond to your ??? about Preparing for infection -
one of the most difficult thing in an infectious disease outbreak is the care for the sick within a household, without spreading the disease thru the rest of the houshold.
A colleague went to Congo to treat ebola - and told me of the high rate of transference ~1/3 of the health care staff became sick... this was due to poor training in how to use the equipment.
what good is a mask if you dont know how to fit it so it works?
what good is gloves /mask/ goggles/ suit.. if you contaminate yourself taking it off after taking care of patients.
after they instituted a rigorous training program, and a 'buddy system' where workers worked in pairs, they were able to monitor each other and recognize when a health care worker broke protocol, and jeopardized themselves. 
at that point they would stop what they were doing, and undergo decontamination.

they key point of this story. is proper protocols must be followed for interaction when someone is sick.

a quarantine room should be designated. 
ideally a room where airflow can be cut off from the rest of the house . (aka tape over air collection ducts)
we have a bedroom with 2 exits... the bedroom door, and an adjoining bathroom which opens into the hallway. the bedroom door can be taped shut/airtight
the bathroom can be used as an 'airlock'. all doors are shut... walk in the bathroom.... 'turn on the toilet stinky fan' which vents air outside. (also can be done with a window fan which blows outdoors)
put on masks, gloves, googles,
walk into the bedroom from the bathroom.

care for sick person....
walk back out to the adjoining bathroom
remove gloves mask, .. put in special garbage bag. wash up with soap and water for 30 secs minimum

if clothes made contact.. those go in a linen bag - and have fresh clothes to change into in the bathroom in an enclosed cabinet or trash bag.
shower if necessary.

place any dishes, cups, food on a *tray *in the shower, and rinse off and bag. which is taken to a designated clean up area and double carefully washed and dried... (dishwashers are great...)

this is an example of my plan...

most likely i'll be the one who gets sick.. since i work at a hospital...

I attached a link for the cdc's regulations and recs for decontamination procedures they published on ebola.
I saw one of these floating around at my hospital a month ago for CORONA.... 
they talk about the order at which you put on gear and take it off... where you do it.. etc..

dont worry about the things like gowns... (raincoat will work if you think they are vomitting or you might get wet these gowns are for nurses who clean up poop and vomit , and wash up patients who soil themselves (not seen in corona).
shoe covers (just wear slippers in the room, and take them off when you go out...) or buy a bunch of cheap socks and use those
n95 resipirator mask - hard to come by if you havent already stocked up... if not .. make up your own by triple layering fabric from teeshirts. and making the borders air tight, (tape works) the goal is to capture respiratory droplets.
gloves - i have gloves from the hospital - but heavy dish gloves work.
googles - i bought some from home depot

here is the link from the cdc for protocols
https://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/healthcare-us/ppe/guidance.html

pay particular attention to section 9 which talks about the order of doing everything.
having a buddy system is a great idea... keeps you honest.. and sometimes when people are sick.. having an extra hand helps alot...


----------



## Mad Trapper

Once the weather warms, an outside shower might be nice to have. With a 2-gal sprayer with dilute bleach to nuke whatever is washed off when done.


----------



## KUSA

Prepared One said:


> Is anyone doing anything about that liberal virus? That's the real killer.


It's likely that this virus will run rampant in large cities such as Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, NYC and several others.

I'm glad I live in the country.


----------



## KUSA

California Is Monitoring at Least 8,400 People for Coronavirus, Governor Says

https://www.theepochtimes.com/calif...le-for-coronavirus-governor-says_3253371.html

High School Near Seattle Shuts Down Over Possible Coronavirus Case

https://www.theepochtimes.com/high-...n-over-possible-coronavirus-case_3253202.html


----------



## Mish

KUSA said:


> California Is Monitoring at Least 8,400 People for Coronavirus, Governor Says
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/calif...le-for-coronavirus-governor-says_3253371.html
> 
> High School Near Seattle Shuts Down Over Possible Coronavirus Case
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/high-...n-over-possible-coronavirus-case_3253202.html


I'm a liberal hack in the other thread for saying trump is lying about the virus and then you post v this over here. So, did he lie yesterday or he didn't know that this was happening?

BTW, i don't know this site that you are posting so I don't v believe the numbers. I'm not seeing that anywhere else.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Slippy said:


> Anybody have a list of items that would help in regards to COVID 19? Having the ability to hunker down and not see a soul for weeks would be the best thing to do but most of us probably don't have that luxury or ability.
> 
> Things that you should consider having around and using regularly/safely;
> 
> Hand Sanitizers
> Lysol Spray
> Bleach
> Over The Counter Cold and Flu Meds
> Respirators/Masks


Home/Office Air Purifier with UV lights. Not much protection but every little bit helps.

***EDIT***

I think this is the type of discussion we should be having rather than the political blame game. I feel like if you've decided to prepare you've acknowledged that there is going to be a point where the government isn't going to be able to help you and you are going to have to take care of yourself.


----------



## KUSA

Mish said:


> I'm a liberal hack in the other thread for saying trump is lying about the virus and then you post v this over here. So, did he lie yesterday or he didn't know that this was happening?
> 
> BTW, i don't know this site that you are posting so I don't v believe the numbers. I'm not seeing that anywhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't know if Trump reads the Epoch Times or not. If he doesn't, then he is probably not as informed as he could be. They are on the cutting edge of reporting.


----------



## Smitty901

KUSA said:


> California Is Monitoring at Least 8,400 People for Coronavirus, Governor Says
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/calif...le-for-coronavirus-governor-says_3253371.html
> 
> High School Near Seattle Shuts Down Over Possible Coronavirus Case
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/high-...n-over-possible-coronavirus-case_3253202.html


 Teacher just wanted free paid time off . This was a good excuse. Expect more of it.


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> I'm a liberal hack in the other thread for saying trump is lying about the virus and then you post v this over here. So, did he lie yesterday or he didn't know that this was happening?
> 
> BTW, i don't know this site that you are posting so I don't v believe the numbers. I'm not seeing that anywhere else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This link is the Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by Johns Hopkins CSSE true or deep state lie? Who knows but check it out

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The panic is wide spread down here.
Paper dust masks are now unavailable in any area store, even Amazon is out.

Sheep. Just sheep, whipped into a frenzy by the 24 hour news industry.


----------



## Mad Trapper

rice paddy daddy said:


> The panic is wide spread down here.
> Paper dust masks are now unavailable in any area store, even Amazon is out.
> 
> Sheep. Just sheep, whipped into a frenzy by the 24 hour news industry.


Baaaaa!!!!!

Where is the border collie????


----------



## Slippy

Mad Trapper said:


> Baaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Where is the border collie????


The Sheep Dogs have had their nuts cut off by the liberal retarded leftists in both parties...


----------



## KUSA

I wonder why North Korea is unaffected.


----------



## Mad Trapper

KUSA said:


> I wonder why North Korea is unaffected.


It's like dealing with varmints for them S S S: Shoot, Shovel, Shut up.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Slippy said:


> The Sheep Dogs have had their nuts cut off by the liberal retarded leftists in both parties...


Baaattt, Slippy, the Big Bad Wolf is coming!!!!


----------



## BamaDOC

just a follow up about putting on and taking off protective gear... aka doffing

for those of you who are more visual ... rather than just reading instructions on my previous post...
here is a visual... video instructions

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/833907

here is the original cdc link for instructions for setting up the quarantine decon room

https://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/healthcare-us/ppe/guidance.html


----------



## stowlin

KUSA said:


> I wonder why North Korea is unaffected.


Who says it's not? Journalism there is a tad different. What I want to know is why it's so terminal in Iran? Their death rate is off the chart. I project they are just executing people found to have it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

stowlin said:


> Who says it's not? Journalism there is a tad different. What I want to know is why it's so terminal in Iran? Their death rate is off the chart. I project they are just executing people found to have it.


See North Korea.
My comment #67


----------



## Camel923

This does not surprise me.

https://archive.ph/oxrhq#0.5%

And these are the people in charge? Sheer negligence and incompetence in government gets you promoted. No one will be held accountable.


----------



## Chiefster23

Camel923 said:


> This does not surprise me.
> 
> https://archive.ph/oxrhq#0.5%
> 
> And these are the people in charge? Sheer negligence and incompetence in government gets you promoted. No one will be held accountable.


This should surprise no-one. Ever try dealing with the people at social security, IRS, the VA? The majority of government employees are drones. The government doesn't hire the best and brightest. They know they can't be fired. And most just plain don't care. The level of incompetence is off the charts. And the sheep in this country are rooting for government run healthcare!


----------



## A Watchman

Here is the where and how many from John Hopkins and continually updated.

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## Mad Trapper

For the resident Trump haters, squealing about the handling of the CDC during the "health crisis", here is something to chew on. From the liberal ASSociated Press .

https://www.breitbart.com/health/2020/02/27/ap-confirms-democrats-are-lying-to-the-public-about-coronavirus/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=daily&utm_campaign=20200227&utm_content=Final

"Read the full AP fact check here.

The changes in the Trump administration - the restructuring and the proposed CDC cuts - were overdue, as the Ebola crisis had faded. It was bad luck that a new public health crisis emerged at that precise moment.

But it was also fortunate that President Trump departed from protocol in one important way, widely criticized at the time: by shutting down travel from China, something the AP says is not typically done, he likely prevented a larger outbreak and bought the government precious time to prepare a response and educate the public."


----------



## Mad Trapper

A Watchman said:


> Here is the where and how many from John Hopkins and continually updated.
> 
> https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


It seems a large cluster in the midwest has just disappeared from a previous map. How did that happen?


----------



## A Watchman

For you latecomers or head in the sand types, here is a decent summary I found on USA Today.

https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/n...mptoms-of-wuhan-china-novel-virus/4563892002/


----------



## Ready13

Aetherwizard said:


> What's being missed here is that the virus multiplies exponentially. Imagine a chess board with its 64 squares. On the first day, put one grain of rice on the first square. On the second day, place 2 grains of rice on the second square. On the third day, place 4 grains of rice on the third square. Keep doubling the number of grains you place on each square each day. No matter how rich you are, you will never be able to fill the 64th square. This is because the rate of growth is exponential.
> 
> We are only two months (actually, three months) into this virus. One person on average will infect five more people. So instead of putting two grains on the second square, place five grains, and each day place five times more than the previous day. If you have any concept of exponents at all, you will realize just how serious this is, and that we are only in the beginning stage of this virus. It is going to explode within the next month. There will be wide scale quarantines in the US by April.
> 
> If you aren't getting ready right now, you are going to be too late when the SHTF. And that is what this forum is about.


Agreed 100% about needing to get ready early. I think that is largely due to the media hype causing a panic in those that have never prepared for anything prior to this, now a run on supplies and nothing is available. Some items I had looked at availability for this morning out of curiosity have a 2 to in some cases 8 week delay in shipping, now, imagine if this does play out as worst case, those shipping delays could be multiplied exponentially due to potential staffing shortages at the manufacturer, at the shipper, transportation delays due to quarantine zones, etc. Either way its important to read between the lines as usual. One thing I stumbled across yesterday pertains to your comment regarding how many people an infected person can infect ( Known as an R-Naught) or R0 ), based on a study conducted on the Diamond Princess cruise ship that number appears to be 2.28.


----------



## MountainGirl

Aetherwizard said:


> What's being missed here is that the virus multiplies exponentially. Imagine a chess board with its 64 squares. On the first day, put one grain of rice on the first square. On the second day, place 2 grains of rice on the second square. On the third day, place 4 grains of rice on the third square. Keep doubling the number of grains you place on each square each day. No matter how rich you are, you will never be able to fill the 64th square. This is because the rate of growth is exponential.
> 
> We are only two months (actually, three months) into this virus. One person on average will infect five more people. So instead of putting two grains on the second square, place five grains, and each day place five times more than the previous day. If you have any concept of exponents at all, you will realize just how serious this is, and that we are only in the beginning stage of this virus. It is going to explode within the next month. There will be wide scale quarantines in the US by April.
> 
> If you aren't getting ready right now, you are going to be too late when the SHTF. And that is what this forum is about.


Bravo. Exponential growth should, imo, be understood by everyone - and not just regarding virus spread. It also underpins societal demands on services...regardless of the 'philosophy' of the system in place... there just isn't enough resources/supply to go around with that rate of expansion. By plotting the 1,2,4,8 etc on a graph to show how fast 'up the curve' the line goes... the tipping point of unsustainability becomes quickly apparent.

Re the topic: Of all the things to fear - govt's reactions (local & fed) to the upcoming panic, would be at the top of my list. Undoubtedly, they understand the futility imbedded in exponential growth as well as any of us.


----------



## Smitty901

stowlin said:


> Who says it's not? Journalism there is a tad different. What I want to know is why it's so terminal in Iran? Their death rate is off the chart. I project they are just executing people found to have it.


 Seems there is a lot of people in Iran , having a lot of contact with Those in China. And we are not talking about on the phone.


----------



## Inor

Smitty901 said:


> Seems there is a lot of people in Iran , having a lot of contact with Those in China. And we are not talking about on the phone.


Q: What do you get when you cross a Chinaman with an Iranian?

A: A self-detonating silverware drawer.


----------



## Prepared One

A Watchman said:


> For you latecomers or head in the sand types, here is a decent summary I found on USA Today.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/n...mptoms-of-wuhan-china-novel-virus/4563892002/


Good article, While the China bug has the potential to be dangerous and certainly needs to be monitored, it has not yet risen anywhere close to the level of your every day normal flu. There are already 10,000 dead from the regular every day flu. While I am not panicked, I am watching closely my friend.



> So far, there have been an estimated 19 million cases of flu, 180,000 hospitalizations and 10,000 deaths in the U.S. this influenza season - including 68 children, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...widespread-than-wuhan-china-virus/4632508002/


----------



## stowlin

Understand there is a difference as the flu is routine this is not. Cities are not closed off, air travel is not cancelled, ships are not quarantined over the flu! Those numbers for the flu are for the year right and this is 60 days old and at 30 days was 12k and is now officially 7x that! The death rate for the flu is 2 per 100,000 the death rate for this is 2 per 100! Transmission between people on this occurs without symptoms and can be incubated two maybe 3 weeks. Finally the flu doesn't drop the stock market 10% in a week.

STHF and just in time to bring on the next socialist president of the US.



Prepared One said:


> Good article, While the China bug has the potential to be dangerous and certainly needs to be monitored, it has not yet risen anywhere close to the level of your every day normal flu. There are already 10,000 dead from the regular every day flu. While I am not panicked, I am watching closely my friend.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...widespread-than-wuhan-china-virus/4632508002/


----------



## Denton

stowlin said:


> Understand there is a difference as the flu is routine this is not. Cities are not closed off, air travel is not cancelled, ships are not quarantined over the flu! Those numbers for the flu are for the year right and this is 60 days old and at 30 days was 12k and is now officially 7x that! The death rate for the flu is 2 per 100,000 the death rate for this is 2 per 100! Transmission between people on this occurs without symptoms and can be incubated two maybe 3 weeks. Finally the flu doesn't drop the stock market 10% in a week.
> 
> STHF and just in time to bring on the next socialist president of the US.


Are you suggesting that the Globalists are willing to sacrifice millions of people to regain control?


----------



## stowlin

Denton said:


> Are you suggesting that the Globalists are willing to sacrifice millions of people to regain control?


I think they'd be glad to knock off 5% of the senior population and cause a political reset. Trump, Boris, Hong Kong, etc they are losing it.


----------



## Prepared One

stowlin said:


> I think they'd be glad to knock off 5% of the senior population and cause a political reset. Trump, Boris, Hong Kong, etc they are losing it.


Perhaps not far from the truth. This China bug is perfect cover. While maybe millions die and millions more in panic mode, in the interest of your safety and well being we ( We being the globalist in charge) are taking more control of.......................

I could easily see this bug as being the impetus of a reset. That's maybe the real threat. Or maybe it's me and I don't trust the freakin government.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> Perhaps not far from the truth. This China bug is perfect cover. While maybe millions die and millions more in panic mode, in the interest of your safety and well being we ( We being the globalist in charge) are taking more control of.......................
> 
> I could easily see this bug as being the impetus of a reset. That's maybe the real threat. Or maybe it's me and I don't trust the freakin government.


Well, here is a thought?

What if it is a government false flag? To see how the sheep/media respond?


----------



## Prepared One

Mad Trapper said:


> Well, here is a thought?
> 
> What if it is a government false flag? To see how the sheep/media respond?


Exactly.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Prepared One said:


> Perhaps not far from the truth. This China bug is perfect cover. While maybe millions die and millions more in panic mode, in the interest of your safety and well being we ( We being the globalist in charge) are taking more control of.......................
> 
> I could easily see this bug as being the impetus of a reset. That's maybe the real threat. Or maybe it's me and I don't trust the freakin government.


Well, here is a thought?

What if it is a government false flag? To see how the sheep/media/market scare respond? For next time.........

They playing us?


----------



## Chiefster23

Another thought....... suppose some lefties got some of their big stock fund trader leftie friends to sell off big-time and thus inflame the market selloff. Who cares if the common folks get hurt? Trump’s biggest asset is the economy. Crash the markets and you remove his best accomplishment.


----------



## Denton

Chiefster23 said:


> Another thought....... suppose some lefties got some of their big stock fund trader leftie friends to sell off big-time and thus inflame the market selloff. Who cares if the common folks get hurt? Trump's biggest asset is the economy. Crash the markets and you remove his best accomplishment.


If massive amounts of put options were bought right before, you'd have a point.


----------



## Smitty901

Chiefster23 said:


> Another thought....... suppose some lefties got some of their big stock fund trader leftie friends to sell off big-time and thus inflame the market selloff. Who cares if the common folks get hurt? Trump's biggest asset is the economy. Crash the markets and you remove his best accomplishment.


 Not to far fetched. Consider this A Democrat congress member meets say with Iran knowing they have close contact with China. Both hate the US and Trump. The congressman assures them if somethings is not done Trump will win in 2020. China could careless if a million or more of their people die. No one would really miss such a small number. Bring down Trump and the US at the same time. Destroy the markets buy up even more . Win no madder how you look at it.
While working on details of how to play it when the infection are showing up some High ranking Iranian officials get infected. China never really consider a partnership with them.


----------



## MountainGirl

@paulag1955

Studying the CoVid19 strains... shows "the virus has been cryptically (non-sourced) spreading in Washington State for about six weeks, and there could be a few hundred people currently affected amid an already substantial outbreak."

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8062775/Coronavirus-likely-spreading-undetected-Washington-state-SIX-WEEKS-confirmed-cases-hit-8.html


----------



## paulag1955

Yes, I read that 6-week tidbit somewhere else today. Combined with the fact that there's about a 100% chance that King County Metro will keep its buses on the road, I figure there's no way that my husband can avoid it. Thankfully neither one of us has any underlying health issues.


----------



## Smitty901

MountainGirl said:


> @paulag1955
> 
> Studying the CoVid19 strains... shows "the virus has been cryptically (non-sourced) spreading in Washington State for about six weeks, and there could be a few hundred people currently affected amid an already substantial outbreak."
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8062775/Coronavirus-likely-spreading-undetected-Washington-state-SIX-WEEKS-confirmed-cases-hit-8.html


 Ok that is it president Trump they won't vote for you anyway . Seal it off No one in or out of CA. Oregon or Washington state, or Mexico until this is over.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Smitty901 said:


> Ok that is it president Trump they won't vote for you anyway . Seal it off No one in or out of CA. Oregon or Washington state, or Mexico until this is over.


Good thing it's almost spring. A lot of fresh produce, which may be questionable in an out break, comes from Commiefornia.

I've got to go check my veggie seed inventory, maybe do some germination tests..... I've enough frozen/canned veggies to last a good while


----------



## Smitty901

Last week the Aid that works with my granddaughter Payton at school died from the flu. He was not that old. In his case it seems the flu along with other heath condition did him in. He will be missed he was a good man. You don't hear much about it in the news. For a good stretch of time many schools had 15-20% of the students out with the flu. At out church school where my daughter works 15-20% was right on for the numbers out.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## paulag1955

Second death in Washington yesterday. Both the men who died were residents in the same nursing home. I expect there will me more deaths from that location.


----------



## Smitty901

We do know these 50 people died so far sense Jan 1 2020 all in the US all in one city.
"Baltimore sees more than 50 homicides so far in 2020, activists say city 'was never like this'"

https://www.foxnews.com/us/baltimore-maryland-homicide-2020-shooting-police-violence-city-crime


----------



## Old SF Guy

I've been inoculated...


----------



## hawgrider

Old SF Guy said:


> I've been inoculated...
> 
> View attachment 104203


The makers of Coronas are whining that sales have tanked out. People are so stupid they think its related to the bug.... Gawd people are stupid!


----------



## Joe

Annie said:


> I am far from resting easy about this yet.


Annie wash your hands wash your hands wash your hands That will greatly reduce your opportunities not just for Corona but all other bugs as well


----------



## Smitty901

Old SF Guy said:


> I've been inoculated...
> 
> View attachment 104203


I know a few this may apply to


----------



## KUSA

I wondered where the Tourist was. It appears that he may have been recovering from the corona virus.


----------



## MountainGirl

KUSA said:


> I wondered where the Tourist was. It appears that he may have been recovering from the corona virus.


Hey - what's a link to that? I'd really like to watch the numbers as they change. Thanks!!


----------



## A Watchman

MountainGirl said:


> Hey - what's a link to that? I'd really like to watch the numbers as they change. Thanks!!


https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

You can pick the Country to the left and pan the map for the area you want. You can also track the world totals.


----------



## Wounded Eagle

I have always questioned the transparency between the GOV and the people and that is dangerous for the people. We need better communication absolutely. 

They want to be in every aspects to our lives to birth,marriage and death but for some reason I have a feeling that they just do not have our best interests in mind.... Sometimes.

I have friends and family who follow the numbers as if they represent the exposure risk. 

But I have to remind myself that this bug is a stealth master, had the best training tactical diversion so i try to remind my friends and family not to wait for it to be close to home. 

Cheers 

W.E


----------



## Wounded Eagle

hawgrider said:


> Old SF Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been inoculated...
> 
> View attachment 104203
> 
> 
> 
> The makers of Coronas are whining that sales have tanked out. People are so stupid they think its related to the bug.... Gawd people are stupid!
Click to expand...

Hopefully stopped drinking all together 
During this time. I quit drinking but never would assume the corona beer had anything to do with the lab or virus


----------



## hawgrider

Wounded Eagle said:


> Hopefully stopped drinking all together
> During this time. I quit drinking but never would assume the corona beer had anything to do with the lab or virus


----------



## Denton

Just heard that the virus can live up to three hours in the air. 
That sure makes it hard to duck it.


----------



## KUSA

Maybe we should all start licking walks like the Iranians so we can get this over with. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Old SF Guy

whats with the outbreak language...theres more cases of herpa-syphalaids than cornovirus........screw ya'll I'm investing all my money right now.....


----------



## KUSA

I am considering buying a lot of them low stocks.


----------



## Denton

KUSA said:


> I am considering buying a lot of them low stocks.


I'm thinking we haven't hit the low, yet. I could be wrong, of course, but I'm thinking it'll get much lower when the KungFlu spreads to more communities.

UWT might be something you'd want to consider, sometime. Not gonna say when.


----------



## rktect

The feeling is dire around here. School closings, no parade for st paddy’s, no gatherings, sports are done. Cancelled all flights to and from Europe. 

I’m seeing martial law coming soon. Lockdown for two weeks.


----------



## Denton

rktect said:


> The feeling is dire around here. School closings, no parade for st paddy's, no gatherings, sports are done. Cancelled all flights to and from Europe.
> 
> I'm seeing martial law coming soon. Lockdown for two weeks.


Relax. Martial law won't be needed.


----------



## Michael_Js

National guard in NY locking in a 1 mile perimeter around New Rochelle. 

3 counties in WA have now gone to limit any gatherings of 250 or more. All schools in the tri-county closing for the rest of March & all of April - no later than 3/17...Many employers "asking" people to work from home and don't hold meetings with anyone outside the company...

more to come!

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## SGG

KUSA said:


> Maybe we should all start licking walks like the Iranians so we can get this over with. The suspense is killing me.


The snozberries taste like snozberries


----------



## rktect

Denton said:


> Relax. Martial law won't be needed.


I'm relaxed. Stocked up for at least three months.


----------



## paulag1955

Gallery of Guns has suspended online sales. A sure sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## A Watchman

paulag1955 said:


> Gallery of Guns has suspended online sales. A sure sign of the apocalypse.


Another one complies with the agenda. What's on line gun sales got to do with a flu bug?


----------



## paulag1955

A Watchman said:


> Another one complies with the agenda. What's on line gun sales got to do with a flu bug?


I'm guessing their system was overwhelmed.


----------

